# I have a newer model John Deere won't start



## always deere (Sep 29, 2017)

I turn the key the fuel system and the fuse box just clicks won't start 

Sent from my Z798BL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a dead battery or a poor ground. Would help if you were a little more specific about which John Deere product that you have. Is it a push mower or a combine?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum AD! Might also be a safety switch not engaged such as the seat, the drive is in gear, PTO engaged etc. What model is it that you have? This will help so the others can diagnose as well.


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

I would like to move this thread to the proper forum. What model JD do you have? Is it Garden or Big?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I asked what model so I could get an idea, but haven't heard yet.


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

If you hear back you can proceed in moving it. If you'd prefer I do it let me know.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and think it's a mower.


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

I got it moved till we hear back.


----------

